# Espro tamper or click mat



## Beantastic! (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok so there is a lot of mixed thoughts on the click tampers, as a newbie I can see the value in eliminating one of the many variables to dial everything in and pull the most amazing shot possible however the price is a little eye watering.

Now I've stumbled across click mats which at a fraction of the price and being able to adjust pressure seem a great alternative but has anyone got any thoughts on these gadgets?

When you add up a click mat and a normal tamper it's not far off the Espro tamper price!

Decisions, decisions, decisions....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get some cheap bathroom scales and calibrate yourself


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

I've not heard of click mats before. Sounds like a great idea, would be good to hear people's experience with these.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Great initial training aid, im not sure its a long term investment. Muscle memory is soon learned.

I also think tamping pressure itself is not as big a deal a people make out. ie so long as youre consistant within your workflow it doesnt matter so much if its 15lbs, 25lbs or 40. Focusing on an even, level tamp would be a higher priority.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Great initial training aid, im not sure its a long term investment. Muscle memory is soon learned.
> 
> I also think tamping pressure itself is not as big a deal a people make out. ie so long as youre consistant within your workflow it doesnt matter so much if its 15lbs, 25lbs or 40. Focusing on an even, level tamp would be a higher priority.


Agree with Gary , consistent is key along with consistency in dose and having a grinder that is capable. Distribution plays a far more important part in extraction than varying your tamp pressure. Find something that works for you , that you can do over and over again .

There are posts on other forums that suggest tamp pressure varying between 10 and 60 lbs only has very small incremental effects on extraction times and outputs


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

Beantastic! said:


> Ok so there is a lot of mixed thoughts on the click tampers, as a newbie I can see the value in eliminating one of the many variables to dial everything in and pull the most amazing shot possible however the price is a little eye watering.
> 
> Now I've stumbled across click mats which at a fraction of the price and being able to adjust pressure seem a great alternative but has anyone got any thoughts on these gadgets?
> 
> ...


I would suggest working on your technique too. I have found out that nutating gives me the most consistent pours. First I do a very light levelling tamp and then I hold the tamper with the tips of my fingers and nutate and then polish. You can that in action here





 I have a flat tamper but I am planning on buying a convex one soon as that one is supposed to work better with nutating.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im pretty sure over on HB some tests were done on tamping pressure and eye opening results, one of which was extraction actually decreased when tamping pressure increased. Ill have a trawl through when I have more time


----------



## Beantastic! (Nov 12, 2013)

good tips thanks and a great video on nutating/tamping!

*@clickhappy* this was the click mat i'd found earlier

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/espresso-gear-attento-click-tamping-mat

going to spend my money on a grinder (mazzer mini), naked PF and a decent tamper and see where i can get to


----------

